# Eigene Videos vor Kopieren schützen



## claudi1 (20. Juni 2009)

hallo! ich bin durch zufall ber diese homepage gestolpert, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen: ich mache ab und zu filme für kleinere noname-bands (aufzeichnungen von gigs,...) und möchte nicht, dass idese filme ohne meine zustimmung vervielfältigt werden. da ich das nur hobbymäßig mache, habe ich rechtlich leider keine handhabe gegen solche "kopierereien" - kennt jemand eine möglichkeit, wie ich die fertigen dvd schützen kann?


----------



## akrite (20. Juni 2009)

Moin,
gegen das Auslesen einer DVD ist wohl kein Kraut gewachsen, vielmehr ist es ein Wettlauf zwischen Verschlüsselungssystemen und denen die diese zu umgehen versuchen. Was bleibt, ist ein deutlicher Hinweis auf die Urheberschaft, z.B. durch einen durchgehenden / sporadisch erscheinenden Titel, der Dich als Rechteinhaber ausweist ! Auch nett sind kleine , versteckte Personalisierungen jeder DVD im Filmbereich, damit Du feststellen kannst, wer da was verbreitet.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Als neues Mitglied möchte ich Die erstmal darum bitten Dich an den Punkt 15 unserer Netiquette zu halten.
Danke!



claudi1 hat gesagt.:


> .....ich mache ab und zu filme für kleinere noname-bands (aufzeichnungen von gigs,...).....


Die rechtliche Sache hast Du mit denen aber ja hoffentlich vertraglich geregelt?


claudi1 hat gesagt.:


> .....und möchte nicht, dass idese filme ohne meine zustimmung vervielfältigt werden.


Sei Dir aber darüber im klaren dass Du es nie ganz verhindern kannst. 


claudi1 hat gesagt.:


> .....da ich das nur hobbymäßig mache, habe ich rechtlich leider keine handhabe gegen solche "kopierereien" - kennt jemand eine möglichkeit, wie ich die fertigen dvd schützen kann?


Sagt wer?
Nach dem Urheberecht hat der "Erschaffer" (also Du) alle Rechte am "Werk" (also dem Film).
Ein kopieren des Films ist somit strafbar, da spielt es keine Rolle ob Du die Filme gewerblich oder hobbymässig erstellt hast.

In Deinem Fall steckt allerdings eine Besonderheit:
Du filmst andere Personen (die Bands) nicht als "Beiwerk" sondern so dass auf sie der Focus gerichtet ist (vermute ich jetzt jedenfalls mal  ).
Somit haben die Bands "das Recht am eigenen Bild".
Damit diese nicht die Herausgabe des Films verlangen können und/oder diesen ohne Deine Zustimmung vervielfälltigen/vertreiben, solltest Du mit ihnen einen Vertrag aufsetzen der diese Dinge regelt (siehe oben).

Was den Kopierschutz angeht:
Ich bin mir nahezu zu 100% sicher dass wir dieses Thema schonmal hatten.
Nutze doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## claudi1 (20. Juni 2009)

@dr dau: sorry, war nur schnell hingetipselt - wogegen hab ich noch verstoßen? ich wollte auch keinen chat aufmachen sondern nur abhilfe gegen ein derzeit sehr akutes problem suchen...
aber trotzdem danke für deine antwort. mit anderen worten: kein vertrag - keine urheberrechte, verstehe ich das richtig? und da liegt der "hund" begraben..... ich mach das großteils aus gefälligkeit /freundschaft, will aber nicht, dass jeder x-beliebige ein video von mir bekommt. naja... kann man wohl nix anderes machen, als die kamera zu hause zu lassen. vielliecht bin ich auch im falschen thread gelandet. ich möchte die von mir produzierten dvd so schützen, dass sie niemand kopieren kann.... 
danke nochmal!
claudi


----------



## Maik (20. Juni 2009)

claudi1 hat gesagt.:


> wogegen hab ich noch verstoßen?


Hallo claudi1,

in unserem Forum wird die deutsche Rechtschreibung "gepflegt", unter die z.B. die Groß- und Kleinschreibung fällt 

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2009)

claudi1 hat gesagt.:


> @dr dau: sorry, war nur schnell hingetipselt - wogegen hab ich noch verstoßen?





			
				Netiquette hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte *und durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht.*


Du solltest Dir lieber die ganze Netiquette durchlesen.
Hier werden nämlich auch auf andere Dinge geachtet. 


claudi1 hat gesagt.:


> .....sondern nur abhilfe gegen ein derzeit sehr akutes problem suchen.....


Eile ist hier kein Grund sich nicht an die Netiquette zu halten.



claudi1 hat gesagt.:


> .....mit anderen worten: kein vertrag - keine urheberrechte, verstehe ich das richtig?


Ich bin zwar kein Rechtsexperte, aber ich meine dass das Urheberecht trotzdem bei Dir liegt.
Aber wie gesagt haben die Bands auch Rechte. 


claudi1 hat gesagt.:


> vielliecht bin ich auch im falschen thread gelandet. ich möchte die von mir produzierten dvd so schützen, dass sie niemand kopieren kann....


Du bist schon im richtigen Thread.
Aber wie gesagt, einen 100%-igen Schutz gibt es nicht..... sonst würde es der Film-/Musikindustrie nicht so "schlecht" gehen.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. Juni 2009)

Hi.



claudi1 hat gesagt.:


> mit anderen worten: kein vertrag - keine urheberrechte, verstehe ich das richtig?



Nein, verstehst du falsch. Mit dem Erstellen des Werkes bist du automatisch der Urheber, und hast die Rechte daran.
Der (angesprochene) Vertrag sollte nur genau klären was die Band mit den Videos darf, sprich welche Rechte du ihnen zugestehst und dergleichen.



claudi1 hat gesagt.:


> ich möchte die von mir produzierten dvd so schützen, dass sie niemand kopieren kann....
> danke nochmal!



Dieses Ziel ist nicht erreichbar.

lg, Alex


----------

